# My cockapoo is loosing the hair on his back, literally.



## Molly Fitz (Sep 22, 2020)

Has anyone had issues with their Cockapoo losing their hair? Doesn't seem to bother him, we've biopsied it with no conclusive result. It's growing back much darker, and thinner and not curly. He's only 2. Love to hear any feedback if you've experienced this, thanks!


----------

